# WTF Rules? I don't get it....



## celtic_crippler (Oct 6, 2008)

I had some students interested in doing some freestyle competition. We recieved a flyer at the school about a tournie that's coming up in November near Atlanta and thought it might be fun.....

I discovered that it's WTF rules and upon doing some research discovered that you can't punch to the head....but you can kick to the head. 

We've decided not to compete, but I do have a gnawing question....

Could someome please explain to me why the rules allow kicks to the head but not punches? I don't understand this logic. 

Thanks!


----------



## zDom (Oct 6, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Could someome please explain to me why the rules allow kicks to the head but not punches? I don't understand this logic.



As I understand it, the logic is this:

Just about ANYBODY can step into the ring and start swinging at the head with their arms  doesn't take much skill or training at all.

To KICK to the head requires both skill and, in almost all cases, training to be able to do this.

Also, even among those who ARE trained in kicking, it is MUCH easier to punch to the head than kick to the head.

So the logic is: not allowing punches to the head should foster an environment in which folk will try to kick to the head, which should showcase what TKD is all about.

Conversely, look at kickboxing: they pretty much have to mandate a minimum number of kicks otherwise folk just get in there and slug things out.

Unfortunately, this rule set (along with some crazy interpretations of the rules) has resulted in fighting styles within the ring that are NOT what the designers intended. But that is a topic for another thread


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2008)

Because those are the rule they adapted when making a mark with TKD, it was about kicking and flash. Beside it gaver the advantage to there players in the begining.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess that makes sense...if they want to see more kicks to the head and also give themselves an advantage. 

I personally think it takes more skill to close the gap from kicking range to punching range; to get inside and effectively use one's hands against an accomplished kicker. Of course, doing so drastically reduces the advantage of the kicker, especially if they aren't well versed with their hands so that ties in to giving them the advantage I guess...lol 

Oh well...the rules are a tad too restrictive for my tastes. Guess I'll have to try to find other tournie's more in line with what you'd see at Battle of Atlanta. 

Thanks for shedding the light guys!


----------



## exile (Oct 7, 2008)

Think 'martial spectacle' and you won't go far wrong, is my rule of thumb. And it's not just sparring, CC. I'm happy to agree to differ on this pointI know there are some TKDists on MT who have a different takebut the kinds of nouveau hyungs that are being introduced into TKD forms competitions illustrate the very same point. Chloe Bruce's stuff, the newly introduced KKW forms that we had a thread on earlier this year... again, it's the wushu phenomenon. More acrobatic, less martial, is how I read it, and it's been going on in tournament TKD for a long time now.


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 24, 2008)

As I understand it, Since the TKD folks don't wear gloves it may be the reason. Moving the oponent or a loud noise from the contact results in a point. 

 They rarely score punches to the chest guard , though, it seems like the kicking is most important. Now there is a hand protector and foot protector that some wear, so maybe things are poised to change.


----------



## ATC (Aug 27, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I had some students interested in doing some freestyle competition. We recieved a flyer at the school about a tournie that's coming up in November near Atlanta and thought it might be fun.....
> 
> I discovered that it's WTF rules and upon doing some research discovered that you can't punch to the head....but you can kick to the head.
> 
> ...


Hi CC. Too bad that you did not take the opportunity to experience something new or different. It was a great chance to learn and experience something different first hand. I won't get into the why's of the sport but I feel you past up the perfect chance to walk in others shoes and have fun doing it as well.

At the least it would have given you a new found appreciation for the use of hands.

Oh and when I say you, I mean your kids as an extention of.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn! Damn! I got excited when I saw Exile had posted! then I saw the date and it's an old thread............ he spoke the truth though as always.


----------



## K-man (Aug 27, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Damn! Damn! I got excited when I saw Exile had posted! then I saw the date and it's an old thread............ he spoke the truth though as always.


 Thought the same thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




By the way, a thought just crossed my small mind ...  WTF rules.  Are you sure they're not "What The F.... " rules?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2009)

K-man said:


> Thought the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I keep thinking thats what WTF is lol! Ah great minds eh!


----------



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2009)

A Kenpoist going to a TKD tournament may be frustrating.  Both play by different rules.

I can understand why CC and his group may wish not to attend.

Sounds like Battle of Atlanta (not the Civil War battle) is a freestyle event.

Hope you guys are able to play with some TKDs at an all style karate or a freestyle event.  There are some incredible TKDs that can give you a run for your money.


----------



## skribs (Nov 22, 2013)

I think ITF rules allow punches to the head, and probably some of the other associations besides WTF do as well.  Part of me wishes more techniques were allowed (the more that's allowed the more accurate the fight is), but I recognize that this is a sport, not a fight.  I was reading something like in boxing and MMA the majority of players experience injuries (mostly superficial cuts to the face and concussions) and in TKD it's about 8% (and then it's just bruising), so the restrictive rules do offer safety to the practitioners.


----------



## Drose427 (Dec 31, 2013)

Personally, I think they should just take off the restrictions and bring in the contact. Boxing and MMA are considered sports as well, so I believe that TKD should have the contact too. Especially at the Pro or higher level of competition. My guess would be that another reason the contact isnt there right now would be that some of the restrictions and protective equipment also make WTF TKD a little more user friendly, which helps with popularity. Some people may enjoy sparring, but not like contact.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 31, 2013)

What's the value to only test your skill against people from your own system? Will it be better to test your skill against people from other systems?


----------



## Drose427 (Dec 31, 2013)

Personally one of my favorite things to do is spar someone from a different style. It lets me really test my sparring by taking me out of my comfort zone. Even sparring within ones style has value because of each persons varying skill level and differences in how people spar. Nobody fights the same way.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Dec 31, 2013)

Drose427 said:


> Personally, I think they should just take off the restrictions and bring in the contact. Boxing and MMA are considered sports as well, so I believe that TKD should have the contact too. Especially at the Pro or higher level of competition. My guess would be that another reason the contact isnt there right now would be that some of the restrictions and protective equipment also make WTF TKD a little more user friendly, which helps with popularity. Some people may enjoy sparring, but not like contact.



People who don't like contact won't enjoy WTF rules competitive sparring.

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Drose427 (Dec 31, 2013)

How much of the contact gets felt in WTF matches? The closest I've came to WTF sparring is only chest protectors ad headgear with full contact. It seemed as though the Chest protector definitely took much of the attack. I could very easily be wrong though, I was partially assuming less contact was actually felt due to the amount of protective equipment worn.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Jan 1, 2014)

Drose427 said:


> How much of the contact gets felt in WTF matches? The closest I've came to WTF sparring is only chest protectors ad headgear with full contact. It seemed as though the Chest protector definitely took much of the attack. I could very easily be wrong though, I was partially assuming less contact was actually felt due to the amount of protective equipment worn.



The protector displaces the blows and generally doesn't allow the type of penetration that would cause damage, though I think the "unstable" stance does a lot in allowing the players to roll with the contact. 

I think the term "full contact" is largely meaningless, as different people seem to have a different idea about what that means. If you are sparring with hobbyists, the contact may not feel so bad. If you're sparring with actual TKD athletes (and I don't just mean world class players), the contact can ruin your day if you don't know how to take a hit.

I've had bruises in the shape of fists and feet from receiving attacks through a chest protector. Honestly, in the heat of a match, unless you get hit with something that stops you, you don't really feel it too bad, but once the match is over, you definitely know you've been hit.

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarlie (Jan 1, 2014)

Jaeimseu said:


> If you are sparring with hobbyists, the contact may not feel so bad. If you're sparring with actual TKD athletes (and I don't just mean world class players), the contact can ruin your day if you don't know how to take a hit.



Never have I read truer words on this forum. Actually felt my navel touch my spine a couple of weeks ago, wearing a chest guard and sparring with a Korean athlete. Sickening contact. 



Gnarlie


----------

